# Cipramil worked wonders then didnt work at all.



## anti-anti depressants (Jul 22, 2005)

I found Cipramil very helpful and it got me back to my normal self after years of Anxiety and Depression. I felt that a feeling that I had lost a long time ago returned. It was amazing. I came of it after a few months because I didnt feel myself and tried St Johns wort and was back on the slippery slope downwards. I went back to the Doctor who re prescribed Cipramil for me. This time I found that it didnt have the same effect as before. Not one bit actually. Does anyone think that this may be because I had'nt long come of St John's Wort. I've also tried Effexor but found that that did'nt help much either. I no longer take any medication apart from Vitamins and Minerals but have found that my dp is now worse than ever. Help!


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

Looking back, taking AD's didn't solve many of my problems they just covered and masked (in my case) ... they repressed some of the various problems and issues which I needed to work on, and cope with from taking them.

Anti-depressants are just that. They are intended to treat depression if you believe it to be as simple as taking a tablet for that. They claim also to treat anxiety with depression aswell... (I wonder whether they do that for that many people, and whether it is not that simple) DD/DR is thought to mainly improve when you lower the 'fear and anxiety' that usually accompanies it. "Fear of the fear of dp/dr, keeps the cycle of it going."

AD's aren't purely intended in any specific mention to be treating dp/dr.

If your chosen choice to lower the anxiety/fear (Which can cause dp/dr to switch on) through taking a med like an AD, then beware of the side effects which can 'increase' anxiety 10 fold, and be openminded that this is only 1 chemical method of choosing to treat anxiety.

Criptey.


----------



## anti-anti depressants (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I noticed in a different post that you said that medication caused your dp. Was that AD medication??

Paul


----------

